
Airbnb: Sunsetting React Native - aashayshah
https://medium.com/airbnb-engineering/sunsetting-react-native-1868ba28e30a
======
laveur
This is well time as we have been evaluating moving from completely native for
iOS and Android to Reactive Native for our app. I am really hoping that we
don't because I think we probably would run into most of the challenges they
hit.

